# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  A couple originals songs.

## mindwanderer

I've been trying to get good at singing so I've been practicing a lot by doing covers and stuff... but I've also been writing some songs two. 

Here's one I just wrote, recorded, and uploaded today! Called Sebastion... it's kind of a 'concept song' and I'm not sure if many people will be able to appreciate it like I do... but I hope you all do!

And again, I'm really new to singing... so please any advice, tips, excersizes or anything that can help me progress in my singing abilities. 

Sebastian (Best listened to right till the end, without any other stimulus or distractions... and with a pretty loud volume too)
YouTube - Sebastien - An Original by Mindwandering Guitar

And here's another one. It doesn't have a title. It's inspired by a dream I had. 
YouTube - Original Song - Untitled - By Mindwandering Guitar

I'll end with this cover I did.
Blackbird
YouTube - Beatles - Blackbird - Cover

Enjoy! And there'll be much more to come.

edit:

Here's an incomplete song... a WIP. It's got a good vibe and I'm trying to think what do to with it. Expand and make it an instrument? Or throw in some lyrics? Choice, choices, choices. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U3jImQktAM

edit2:

Oh yeah, and here's another older one. Another 'concept song'... kinda trippy-ish. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mElnwbiVvas

----------

